

Conflicting Advice from Entrepreneurs on Fundraising, Vision, Hiring, etc. - randfish
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/29/the-entrepreneurs-guide-to-conflicting-advice/

======
dabent
The answer to many questions an entrepreneur has is the same answer I've heard
for many poker scenarios: "It depends."

Is your MVP going to cost some time and money to build? Maybe you need some
angel or VC money, if it isn't maybe you don't. Companies like YC have thrived
because the answer to the funding question is more often "just a little money,
especially if you throw in some decent advice and maybe some press coverage"
rather than "we need 3 million dollars up front" these days, at least for a
lot of web apps.

Will you need a heavy sales force? Maybe you need that "balanced team" up
front, maybe you just need developers.

What makes entrepreneurship (and poker) so fascinating to me is that there
isn't one answer for every question, but also why there seems to be
conflicting advice.

~~~
davidw
"For every piece of trite business advice, there is an equal and opposite
piece of advice"

------
noverloop
The person cited to support the 'ignore the competition' argument hasn't
launched his product yet... Why should I even consider advice from such a
person?

